# Bandsaw Blade Welder



## November X-ray (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone on here have any experience with blade welders? Grizzly has stand alone two models and although I normally TIG weld my broken blades if and when needed, it is always a pain to get out the torch and prep everything and I am considering buying one. Here's a link to grizzly's machines:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Blade-Welder-1-2-KVA-1-8-1-2-/T10499

and

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Blade-Welder-4-2-KVA-3-8-3-4-/T10500 

All beneficial feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a silver solder one but never used it. I have a Wilton horizontal that is a discontinued model that takes an odd size blade. Blades cost me half as much as I paid for the saw:nuts:  It's broke right now so I hope Benny gets his up & running soon.


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 27, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> Does anyone on here have any experience with blade welders? Grizzly has stand alone two models and although I normally TIG weld my broken blades if and when needed, it is always a pain to get out the torch and prep everything and I am considering buying one. Here's a link to grizzly's machines:
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Blade-Welder-1-2-KVA-1-8-1-2-/T10499
> 
> ...




I've seen those in the catalog before and considered it, until I saw they only go up to 3/4" blades. 
On my 18" vertical, I may run 1.25" X 1.3 TPI blades for woodworking.....then I switch it out for tool steel; back and forth, back and forth. I use the torch for all the smaller blades. 
It couldn't hurt to check them out.

I know they worked great on all the Do-All, and others brands.


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if the bigger machines capable of the wider blades will adjust the current down enough to handle small 1/2" or less blades? I don't have any blades wider than 1/2" but do have a smaller wooden bandsaw and would like to be able to weld those smaller blades too if ever needed.


----------



## bvd1940 (Oct 20, 2012)

I used Doall blade welder at the last shop but I can silver a blade just about as quick and as easy as a blade welder AND have better luck them not breaking with the silver.
Silverbraze has 60,000 strength & less damage from the heat.
Just my 2 cents worth:thinking:


----------



## ranch23 (Oct 22, 2012)

At $100.00 per blade they become more worth it everyday.


----------



## November X-ray (May 8, 2016)

well after 4 plus years, I finally broke down and bought a blade welder. I dug around and found I had 32 blades that had broken and once I figured out the best settings to use and how to best prep the ends, I've got a dozen and a half blades ready to go back to work. Some of the broken blades were severely rusted and I will soak them in Evap-O-Rust before I weld them back together and a few were cheap-O blades that I won't even bother with. Next I'll keep my eyes open for a good deal on bulk coils of blade stock and pick up a couple hundred feet in the most used Tooth per Inch style I use. I honest wished I would have bought the welder long ago as it literally takes just a minute or two to put a blade together, anneal it, grind of the flash and go back to work!


----------

